# RIT Tiger Tracks Show



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Gang,
Sunday is the second and last day of the Tiger Tracks Train Show at Rochester Institute of Technology's field house from 10a to 4p. The Upstate Steamers have their live steam layout on display with live steamers running and the Genesee G Gauge folks have a layout going as well. There are lots of vendors with products of interest to all scales. Come one, come all.
Have fun,
Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Rochester, WHERE? New York, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Texas, etc. etc. etc.... PLEASE! You may know which one, but nobody else does!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper,
in *much* less time than it took to you to type your note,
you could have gone to google and entered RIT Tiger Tracks Show..
problem solved..


its really not hard to figure things like this out anymore..
the internet tells all..very quickly and easily..









Scot


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 05 Dec 2009 07:15 PM 
Semper,
in *much* less time than it took to you to type your note,
you could have gone to google and entered RIT Tiger Tracks Show..
problem solved..


its really not hard to figure things like this out anymore..
the internet tells all..very quickly and easily..









Scot 





Given the relative amount of time for the OP to type a comma, a space, and a two letter abreviation for the state that "Rochester" is in, compared to the amount of time for all the readers of the post to do a Google search and given the number of people that might do such a search I cannot see why the OP cannot save a couple of hours of cumulative time for all of us... after all the OP is the one wanting us to attend, not we who might not live anywhere near the place such that we could possibly attend.

Looking at the list of topics in the Large Scale Events forum, it appears that, on average, there might be upwards of 500 people that might have to do that Google search. Maybe if you know where the OP lives, then you might not have to do a search, but I doubt if most of the members of this forum have any idea where most of the other members live.

Besides, what are the chances of the web site giving any more information? There are MANY web sites that are just as naive about the global nature of the internet and do not list the name of the city or state where something is that they are touting. I have seen many newpaper and TV web sites that are just the "Gazette", "Times", etc. or "KWXYZ", and have lots of LOCAL news and list coming events, but never once list where that "Local" area or "event" is. I have seen businesses that do not give their street address, (or city or state) but invite people to come to the store! Self-centered naiveté.

WAKE UP folks, the world is bigger than you. If you want to advertise something, EXPLAIN WHERE IT IS!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

oh please.. get a grip..









so anyway..yes, its a great train show..in Rochester.. 
one of the best in the Rochester region! 
the RIT kids do a great job every year.. 

so if you know where RIT is, come on out!  

scot


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

You could also look up "RIT Tiger Tracks Show". also, there's only one Rochester Institute of Technology. I think the benefits of looking it up in Google outweigh the negativity of posting a rant on the forum, and possibly saves you time, too. Just imagine if you had only typed "RIT Tiger Tracks Train Show" into google, instead of that long message about how naive and self-centered people can be.







I understand your point, but I don't think that was necessary...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Heres an ideal ? if you know what state its in why not just post it and be done with it, instead lets make a long stupid thread out of a none friggin issue.............
Grow the frig. UP..........


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
your post was also completely unnecessary and very rude. 
everyone knew the state after the 3rd post.. 
(the state is listed IN the 3rd post) 

not mentioning the state in the 1st post was an innocent oversight, completely unworthy of the venom it received. 

this thread became what it is after the 1st of three rude unnecessary posts.. 
pathetically lame.. 
we are usually much nicer here on MLS.. 
im disappointed..some members just like to argue for no reason it seems.. 

Scot


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

NY I googled.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice hijack of toms post .


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.ritmrc.org/tigertracks/index.php


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Man I agree with Pete. For g.. sake get off it guys and enjoy the hobby!!!!!!!!!!!! BTW the RIT show is pretty good with a number of nice modular layouts on display. 
Dave


----------

